# Can someone confirm if Phrag is labeled correctly



## Michael Bonda (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello
The label on this Phrag is
Q.F. Naukana Kealoha x Nicolle Tower. Any opinions?
Thank you.
To me it looks like Nicholle Tower......


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 26, 2020)

Confirm? No. What are the flower and leaf dimensions and can you show a photo of the leaves?

At a quick glance it does look a lot like P. NT, but looking around at photos of various P. QFNK hybrids online makes me think that it's also possible that this is correctly labeled. For instance, there are multiple photos of QF Naukana Kealoha x dalessandroi and those also look a lot like P. NT without much influence from P. kovachii except perhaps in the size of the blooms.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I am sorry I asked confirm. I really should have said guess.....
15 inch leaf span. 
leaf appearance:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 26, 2020)

Found this pic on orchid web.com
Of QF Malia That looks very similar so maybe it is correctly labeled


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 26, 2020)

And flower 3 long by 3+1/2 inches wide
Thanks again


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

Michael Bonda said:


> Hello
> The label on this Phrag is
> Q.F. Naukana Kealoha x Nicolle Tower. Any opinions?
> Thank you.
> ...


I think it is labeled correctly. however I wonder what the breeder is looking for in this QF Malia cross formula ?
-QF Naukana Kealoha (Incan Treasure (kovachii x longifolium) x longifolium var. gracile)
-Nicholle Tower (longifolium x dalessandroi)
even Nicholle Tower pouch does not have the two prominent edge on both sides of the pouch like this.
But the QF Malia has so many longifolium again and again, that is why the two side edges are so prominent again .
with the percentage 12.5 kovachii 62.5 longifolium 25 dalessandroi
https://www.orchidroots.com/detail/101022678/hybrid/?tab=sum


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you for your time and effort in researching this. I’ll consider it a correct label. My search for an amazing Phrag that is caudatum x kovachii or Grande x kovachii with or without besseae or schlimii continues........anyone have a Phrag Cahaba Phyllis Bailey in bloom available?


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2020)

Sometimes windy hill orchids has those phyllis bailey type hybrids, but you have to ask


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 30, 2020)

This original bloom is still on the spike since I posted this February 26th. The second flower has opened and the original is still looking great at 4 weeks+


----------



## monocotman (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice. Four weeks is a good length of time for a phrag flower,
David


----------

